# Youtube Videos laufen nicht



## MasterXoX (25. April 2013)

Hiho,

seit heute kann ich keine Youtube Videos mehr schauen. Sie fangen bei low quali nicht an zu puffern und wenn ich auf HD stelle schmiert der Flash Player ab.
Weiß da jemand genaueres? Hat jemand dasselbe Problem wie ich?

mfg^^


----------



## Reflox (25. April 2013)

Bei mir bleiben sie auch immer auf 0:00 stehen. Keine Ahnung warum, vermutlich führen sie wieder unmenschliche Experimente am Design durch.


----------



## seanbuddha (25. April 2013)

Also ich kann ganz normal schauen.


----------



## MasterXoX (25. April 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Bei mir bleiben sie auch immer auf 0:00 stehen. Keine Ahnung warum, vermutlich führen sie wieder unmenschliche Experimente am Design durch.



Gnaaah.
Jetzt is der ganze Abend im Arsch^^ Wollte doch paar LP's gucken 
Scheint wohl an Youtube zu liegen.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (25. April 2013)

jo funzt bei mir auch nich. Is aber noch nich lange. Vor ner Stunde gings noch.


----------



## Schrottinator (25. April 2013)

Geht bei mir schon die ganze Zeit.


----------



## Reflox (25. April 2013)

Bei mir hat es auch vor gut 2 Stunden angefangen und dann auch mal wieder aufgehört.


----------



## Sheed (25. April 2013)

Willkommen bei der Telekom. Bei mir gehts auch gar nicht mehr. Gestern konnte ich teilweise nicht mal 240p Videos laden... es ist einfach nur noch lächerlich, was die Telekom da abzieht.


----------



## Wynn (25. April 2013)

link zu einem beispiel video ?


----------



## MasterXoX (25. April 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> link zu einem beispiel video ?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-361303IwSg

Beispielweise^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (25. April 2013)

"Dieses Video ist derzeit nicht verfügbar"


----------



## Saji (25. April 2013)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=-361303IwSg
> 
> Beispielweise^^



Positiv. Kann's auch nicht angucken. Telekom testet scheinbar ihre Drosselung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (25. April 2013)

Was hat das mit Telekom zu tun? Komisch, dass nur Youtube nicht geht... verstehe das alles nicht.


----------



## Konov (25. April 2013)

Komisch, geht bei mir auch nicht.
Bleibt bei 000 stehen, wie schon jemand schrieb...

Manche Videos gehen aber ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. April 2013)

Ist bei mir auch nur bei einigen Videos (meist grad neu hochgeladene), bin auch bei der Telekom, meine Verbindung ist aber wie immer. Net dolle, aber die 16k kommen schon hin.


----------



## Xidish (25. April 2013)

*Also immer dieses Telekomgequatsche - ich kann's net mehr hören!*

Ich kann dieses Video von beginn an (seit Erstellen des Threads) gucken in 1080p flüssig ohne Nachladen.
Vielleicht liegt es einfach auch nur an Youtube.

Ein Tip:

Erst hakte es bei mir auch - dann klickte ich rechts auf Video 18 und dann wieder auf 17 und es startete.
Daher denke ich, es liegt an youtube, die immer wieder gerne mal experimentieren.


----------



## Wynn (25. April 2013)

ich tippe mal auf server arbeiten 

vorhin ging 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MGZag6XntL4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



bei mir als kabel deutschland kunde nicht und jetzt geht es wieder


----------



## Aun (25. April 2013)

also das sim city video läuft einwandfrei


----------



## Reflox (25. April 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Positiv. Kann's auch nicht angucken. Telekom testet scheinbar ihre Drosselung.



Daily reminder.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei mir geht das nicht.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XeRR6O030v8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (25. April 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> also das sim city video läuft einwandfrei



Hier ebenfalls


----------



## Ol@f (25. April 2013)

Bei mir laufen se auch alle.


----------



## Wynn (25. April 2013)

bei mir gehts reflox ^^


----------



## Saji (25. April 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> *Also immer dieses Telekomgequatsche - ich kann's net mehr hören!*



Mönsch, olle Spaßbremse...


----------



## Legendary (25. April 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> *Also immer dieses Telekomgequatsche - ich kann's net mehr hören!*



Interessant...bin T-Com Kunde (eigentlich zufrieden)


Ich starte Youtube, NICHTS GEHT! NICHTS!   

Ich starte einen Proxy wie z.B. Proxfree, gehe auf Youtube und möchte das selbe Video sehen, Video lädt extrem schnell, selbst auf 720p. Interessant interessant.

Ich verweise hier mal auf Golem, das Problem ist nicht unbekannt. http://www.golem.de/news/video-streaming-telekom-gibt-youtube-schuld-an-langen-video-ladezeiten-1304-98732.html Der findige Leser sieht sich natürlich dann auch mal die Kommentare der User durch.


----------



## Reflox (25. April 2013)

Ich weiss ja nicht, ich habe das selbe Problem und ich lebe weder in Deutschland noch habe ich Telekom. Mysteriös...


----------



## Legendary (25. April 2013)

Genauso wie mysteriös wie dein thailändisch.


----------



## Reflox (25. April 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Genauso wie mysteriös wie dein thailändisch.



&#3627;&#3633;&#3623;&#3648;&#3619;&#3634;&#3632;


----------

